# Differences between GTR'S AND GTS-T ????



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

does anybody know the difference between a GTR and a GTS-T ? or have the engine specs and differences in speed and engine size? whats faster a gtr or gts-t? THANKS


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

GTS-t = RWD

GTR= Active 4wd

GTS-t = 2500cc

GTR = 2600cc

GTS-t = single turbo

GTR = twin turbo

GTS-t = 250bhp

GTR = 280bhp (officially but always over 300bhp)

Different chassis interior seating gauges etc...

Masses of difference but the end result is the gtr is better in lots of ways and is a true sports car and the gts-t is more of a grand tourer


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Skylineimports= on your website i saw a black GTR for $15,000 shipped right?
and also if the pirce is including shipping also i interested in buying the car can you send me more pics of the interior. back and engine? And how much money i have to put down at first?

Sorry for all the Questions? and thanks for the info.....


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Heres some pics incase you dont know which one i mean......
-1989 R32 GTR 145000kms
-$15000 USD


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

send us an email confirming your request

Thanks


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Also what kind of trouble wiuld i have to go to in order to make it llegal in the US.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Also i guy i talked to about making a skyline llegal said these, but i didint understand what is all the trouble about owning one or the cost of making it llegal, perhaps you can tell me?

_*If you are in the US :

This is information about importing the JDM car into the US. 

As you may know, all the Japanese specifications vehicles (JDM car) are Right Hand Drive. Unfortunately, it is difficult to import JDM cars into the US at present except the 25 years or older model, race cars, show cars, and kit cars. It is because you have to obtain the approval from the DOT and the EPA in order to import the JDM car and it needs to legalize a car when it will reach to the US port.

Let me advise you that unless you wish to present crash test data for any Right Hand Drive car, it cannot legally be imported to the US. This is prohibitively expensive as a vehicle must be crashed to obtain the data, and we do not support the crash test data. Also the JDM car probably do not meet the US emission standard. And after 1996 models probably need to install the OBD2 system in order to pass the emission standard.

For your information, here is a link of the US importing information.
EPA : http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/quikover.htm
DOT : http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/
US customs : http://www.customs.ustreas.gov/xp/cgov/import/

As of Oct 2003 the only RHD JDM allowed for import into US is 1990-1999 Skyline GTS GTR. The vehicle must go to US conversion company (est 8k-18k USD) to meet US DOT standards. And you have to give them a returnable "bond" of 150% of vehicle value until conversion is done. If you get caught with an illegal one on the roads it will be confiscated and destroyed at your cost. *_


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

E-mail send=confirming my request to purchase this car.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

so the GTR R32 up there has the RB26DETT engine or something and the AWD system right ????
it has the same engine as the R34 or not???


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

yes same engine, active 4wd etc as r34

no email received


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

NO e-mail what ??? i try it again !


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

How about the thing in the top is it TRUE !!!


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Did you get the enquriy form ??? YES OR NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





"this mght be on the 2nd page next"


----------

